
Show HN: Notably – minimalist markdown notes app - chris140957
Hi,
I just launched Notably: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;notably.cc" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;notably.cc</a><p>Notably is a free markdown based tool for creating and sharing beautiful content using markdown syntax.<p>You can use notably to create notes, text snippets and blog posts which can then be shared publicly<p>Notably is still in public beta, and is an MVP. We&#x27;ll soon be adding the following functionality to it:<p>- A REST API, enabling integration with services such as IFTTT&#x2F;Zapier<p>- The ability to create posts from public URLs<p>- Post streams - publicly-shared collections of posts, allowing users to create a Notably-based blog<p>Notably is completely free to use.<p>Thanks,<p>Chris
======
Witeshadow
I would like to see WikiStyle links to other notes

~~~
chris140957
Yeah that's a good idea - will look into it for you

